# Arrêter contrat avant début



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
je suis un parent emploieur qui a signe un contract avec un ass. mat. il y est un mois, pour debuter en septembre.
Je me trouve dans la situation d'avoir une place en creshe et j'ai choisi d'accepter. Quel indemnisation je doua a l'ass. mat?
je suis tres deslee per la situazion cree et je vous donner a la personne ce que il faut. Je specifique que on a pas signe d'engagement reciproque mais que on a signe un contract.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 vous lui devez 1/2 mois brut de salaire .


----------



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

d'accord,
merci


----------



## Morille 30630 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjiour
Le contrat vaut engagement réciproque.. 

Vous devez lui envoyer par courrier une lettre de désistement et un chèque de 1/2 mois de salaire brut.


----------



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

merci por votre reponse,
je vais le faire,
bonne journee


----------



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

j'ai une derniere question,
est-ce que vous avez une texte d'example pour ropture de contract avec accord des deoux partie dans la quelle se dise que le contract est rompu et l'assistente maternelle va resevoir un demi mois de salaire brut come dedomagement.... en effet je vodrais faire le chose bien et j'ai paur de me tromper.
Merci encore


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour faites le rapidement car cette dame a peut-être refuser des demandes ! merci pour elle de faire les choses bien ... par contre si vous avez une place en crèche c'est que vous en aviez fait la demande non ? en aviez-vous touché un mot à cette dame ???


----------



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

Oui,
je lui avez dit que on avait pas eu des place en creshe, que ete' la verite, la mairie avez nous dit pas d'espoire. Just hier est arrive' l'appelle pour nous dire q'une place se libere... je suis desolee pour la situation


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Vite faire la lettre.


« Madame,

Je viens d’apprendre que j’ai une place en crèche pour le 1er sept 2022 et je suis dans l’obligation de rompre le contrat qui nous lie.

Je vous joins la moitié du salaire brut en dédommagement soit la somme de xx€.

Avec mes regrets et en espérant que vous trouverez très vite une autre famille.

Bien cordialement »

Signature 



📛 Lettre en recommandée avec AR 

ou 

LETTRE SIMPLE à privilégier 👍

A partir du moment où elle aura la lettre, elle encaissera donc le chèque et ça lui évitera de stresser pour savoir QUI lui a envoyé une lettre et en + aller la chercher.


----------



## pippi (12 Juillet 2022)

d'accord,
merci, je vien de lui dire elle est talment ducu que elle ne m'a meme pas dit si ete' d'accord avec le dedomagement du demi mois de salaire....
je suis desolee, j'essaierais de l'appeller plus tard..


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez l’air sincère et vous lui en aviez parlé donc c’est déjà TRÈS HONNÊTE de votre part. C’est la vie.

Lui dire par téléphone c’est bien car elle peut éventuellement avoir un appel aujourd’hui et du coup aussitôt réagir pour un entretien. 

Bonne journée.


----------



## Andasonii (20 Juillet 2022)

Un contrat de travail ne se signe qu’à la date du premier jour travailler. Pour moi vous ne lui devez rien


----------



## pippi (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
je voudrais remercier toutes et tous pour avoir participe' a cette discussion. Nous avons decide' de donner un mois entire de salaire a l'assistente maternelle comme dedomagement. Meme si c'est peutetre excessive nous avons considere que comme elle commence ses vacances elle aura demarre la recherche que a partir de septembre et comsa elle risque de perdre un mois de salaire. De toute facon je pense que la faute est de notre cote' comme on a pas respecte l'accord.
Bonne journee!


----------



## liline17 (20 Juillet 2022)

et bien bravo à vous, vous semblez très honnête, je vais l'être à mon tour, faites très attention à la crèche, rares sont celles qui mettent assez de personnel à réelle disposition des enfants pour répondre à leurs besoins, c'est comme dans les maisons de retraites, du coup, les enfants passent leur temps à se taper dessus, car ils sont dans des conditions de vie insupportables.
Il y a quelques semaine une employée à même assassiné un enfant, elle n'en pouvait plus, d'habitudes, elles démissionnent.
Si vous voulez savoir si ça se passe bien vous regardez l'age du personnel, si ce sont toutes de jeunes femmes, c'est mauvais signe, ça veut dire qu'elles changent de profession quand elle ne supporte plus le travail en crèches du au manque de personnel


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour elle c'est super un PE comme vous qui prend la décision de bien dédommager l'ass mat ... j'espère que tout va bien se passer à la crèche (voir message de Liline) mais çà vous l'avez choisie ...


----------



## Yougui2377 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Regardez bien s'il n'y a pas moyen de rendre le contrat signé caduque. Genre peut être manque t'il une date, un paraphe en bas de page etc... Comme ça vous n'aurez pas à payer le demi mois de salaire. C'est ce qui avait été conseillé ici il y a peu de temps à une assmat qui avait changé d'avis et ne voulait plus honorer le contrat avec un parent, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche que dans un sens !


----------



## Titine15 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Super le conseil de Youggi2377 la maman est honnête et vous lui conseillez de ne pas l'être. C'est le monde à l'envers.
Depuis quand on conseille d'être malhonnête ? J'ai dû rater à episode🤔🤷‍♀️


----------



## Sabisab1386 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
Je pense qu'elle dit cela car si la demande avait été d'une Ass Mat on lui aurait conseillé de chercher la petite bête pour ne pas payer le demi mois. Et si vous êtes honnêtes vous reconnaîtrez que c'est souvent le cas, alors qu'un parent on lui dit qu'il doit payer. (Pour moi tout le monde devrait payer sans chercher à grappiller mais bon... ou du moins chercher à s'entendre ). Visiblement la personne a un exemple qu'elle met en avant. Ce n'est pas un conseil juste un constat.


----------



## pippi (20 Juillet 2022)

J'espere que la creshe sera bien pour ma pouce, on a eu les deux gran freres en creshe et ca ete. C'est pour ca que on voulais la creshe au debut, ma on avait pas eu de place et apres un place se libere au dernier moment. Je sais de la nouvelle de la petite fille tue par un employe... c'est orrible!!! Comme parent c'est un idee insuppurtable. c'ete un creshe prive, la notre est un creshe municipale, sa devrait respecter des standard meilleures.
merci encore!


----------



## caninou (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
les conseils de Yougui2377 sont du genre très très moyens, je lui rappelle que les assistantes maternelles sont de simples salariés  et de surcroit ayant un emploi précaire très mal payé. Elles ne sont pas des "big patrons" qui, lorsqu'ils perdent un contrat ne se retrouvent pas dans la mouise et l'assistante maternelle concernée ne trouvera pas de contrat dès septembre pour pallier à ce désistement. Donc, il est ma foi un peu normal qu'elle soit dédommagée et ce sans aller chercher à pinailler. Cependant je reconnaît que cette maman est honnête et fait preuve de beaucoup d'empathie, ce qui devient franchement rare de nos jours.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

Yougui pour une fois qu'une PE est plus qu'honnête pourquoi lui donner ce conseil ! vous êtes ass mat ? si oui bravo j'espère qu'il ne vous arrivera pas la même chose car ce sera le juste retour de vos propos de ce jour !!! c'est assez rare et merci à cette maman pour son geste ...


----------



## pippi (20 Juillet 2022)

De toute facon, c'est fait, on a donne' le cheques. Je pense que soit juste comsa.
Bien a vous.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

J’ai eu une petite d’1 an qui était partie à la crèche, elle pleurait, criait, s’accrochait à sa mère : ça a duré 1 mois 1/2 au moins, la mère m’a demandé si c’était possible de la reprendre ... déjà sa place était prise et je ne pense pas que je l’aurais prise car c’était le choix des parents d'économiser alors qu’ils avaient les moyens et ont toujours les moyens d’ailleurs.

Il y a des parents qui ont du mal à y arriver et POURTANT malgré tout privilégient une AM à la crèche.
Une famille aussi avait une place pour la dernière année pour son fils, enfin de compte, la maman a été contre le choix de son mari, et a préféré que son petit reste chez moi car il était comme chez lui, bien, tranquille et épanouie 

Donc réfléchissez BEAUCOUP si crèche ou l’AM ... 🧐


----------

